# Pint Size Giant Spider



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm basically done with my contribution to the Davis Graveyard Spiderfest 2010 as of yesterday.









What the heck? Where are his legs?!

Well, going on the assumption that the Davises are handy with a glue gun, I'm shipping it with detached appendages so he fits in a smaller box. Here's what it will be like with them:









Okay? Everybody happy now? Good.  Progress pics below for the curious.










When I got to covering the armature, I ended up building up a ribcage type thing to give the rear end more structure.










There's a little Tim Burton and a little Stolloween in there... subconscious inspiration?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Love it! I just saw it on her blog too - great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE this little guy What a great, toothy grin he has!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

LOVE IT!!! You just can't help smiling back at him!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, I love the big grin. Nice job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool spider Mr. C.
You always do good work.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he reminds me of the cheshire cat in the new alice in wonderland ......he is very cool great work


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> What a great, toothy grin he has!


All the better to eat you with!

Thanks everyone! I sent him off to the Davises earlier today


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

VERY NICE!! How did you make the teeth ?
crazt spider on the loose....


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellent work.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the teeth!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks to all 



samhayne said:


> VERY NICE!! How did you make the teeth ?
> crazt spider on the loose....


It's basically the same way DevilsChariot makes them: http://devilschariot.blogspot.com/2009/09/making-glow-in-dark-teeth.html

but I only use translucent sculpey (no GID). I slice off a tiny piece and roll it into a point, then put a little bend in it. I then used a trick I learned from Mortissanguine: don't bother sculpting the teeth too smooth, just clear coat the heck out of them and everything's all nice and shiny [captain*]. The trickiest part of the translucent clay is that you want to be carful not to introduce air bubbles when you're forming them because they show up as white spots when you bake.

*Firefly, anyone?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I love all the teeth!! he is awesome, MR. Chicken!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i agree with mike, 1st thing i thought was cheshire cat on steriods-looks great


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awwwww. I like that little Guy. What a great smile.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I love it Mr. Chicken! That thing is awesome. Killer work!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm really loving this piece...probably one of my favorite props I've seen this year...way cool...geez and now I want to make a spider for The Davis Graveyard...thanks for adding another project to the list


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you all!


STOLLOWEEN said:


> I'm really loving this piece...probably one of my favorite props I've seen this year...way cool...geez and now I want to make a spider for The Davis Graveyard...thanks for adding another project to the list


That's quite an honor coming from you! You should definitely participate!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job Mr C !


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... still working on mine to send!


----------

